# ? buying used XD9



## rcr14 (Feb 9, 2009)

In the market for XD9. Found a used Bi-tone 4" with is exactly the one I want. Are there any things to look for on the gun that could be a future problem? also it doesnt have all of the extras a new one comes with i.e. holster.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

As far as buying a used semi-auto handgun:

-BE SURE YOU'RE GETTING FACTORY MAGS! Boy do people love to hose others with crappy aftermarket mags
-rifling of the bore...actually just check the bore in general
-top of the barrel where it makes contact with the slide as the slide cycles...locking the slide back will expose the top-portion of the barrel...this is probably the best indicator of the "age" of a semi-auto handgun
-ejector, extractor, feed ramp, and breech face...again, lock the slide back to check these out
-when working the slide, (hammer actions if applicable), and trigger actions, take particular note of any "grittiness" or any spring resistance which feels weak. Ask to see a new handgun if you're not sure what they should feel like.... even well-used handgun should retain 85-95% spring resistance of a new one

What you DON'T want to see is any surface which isn't smooth and flat. You might encounter wear to the finish, especially on the top of the barrel and around the chamber, but this happens after as little as 100 rounds through a handgun, so finish wear itself really doesn't tell you anything.

As far as buying a used handgun without the "original packaging," or in the XD's case, two mags, holster, case, etc. I would expect a serious discount for not getting those things.... you can get a new XD for $500 or less if you look hard enough.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

literaltrance said:


> As far as buying a used handgun without the "original packaging," or in the XD's case, two mags, holster, case, etc. I would expect a serious discount for not getting those things.... you can get a new XD for $500 or less if you look hard enough.


I wouldn't expect too much of a discount if the gun didn't have the XD Gear (holster, mag holder, and mag loader). The loader is marginal at best and the holster and holder are complete crap. They're just going to end up in your safe or drawer. I don't know of any XD owner that actually uses the holster or holder. Now if the gun doesn't come with mags, then you better ask for $30 off per mag at least to cover the cost of replacing the mag plus either shipping or sales tax.


----------



## rcr14 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the advise. Shot demo XD9 4" with wife last night. Handled XDm,I think I want that one. 4" was very nice as it was 2 days ago when I shot it, with S&W MP9. I'm leaning to "new" now I think.


----------

